# Drivers Appreciation Weekend at Classic RC Raceways



## General (Apr 30, 2007)

NOV. 9 all racers will have a 5.00 discount per race,and a dog with a pop. Just a little way of saying thanks to all the racers for supporting this awsume Hobby. This will go on the whole weekend, for all the tracks that we are running at this time. Come on out and have a great time with all the fellow racers. Doors will open at 1!:00 and racing wil start at 2:00 sharp.

Steve::hat:


----------

